# Wifi Router Coil Whine



## JLuchinski (Jul 2, 2017)

Is it possible for a router to have coil whine? I can hear this really high pitch noise coming from my router, I read somewhere that a dab of hot glue on the coil can stop this. Would that work?


----------



## Agent Smith (Jul 3, 2017)

It's more than likely a capacitor. You may want to think of replacing the router.


----------



## JLuchinski (Jul 4, 2017)

Agent Smith said:


> It's more than likely a capacitor. You may want to think of replacing the router.


Yeah it's a pos anyway, the really crappy thing is with our ISP they won't work with third party routers so I'm stuck with there crappy hardware.


----------



## beers (Jul 4, 2017)

What ISP do you have?


----------



## JLuchinski (Jul 5, 2017)

beers said:


> What ISP do you have?


Telus


----------



## Agent Smith (Jul 5, 2017)

JLuchinski said:


> Yeah it's a pos anyway, the really crappy thing is with our ISP they won't work with third party routers so I'm stuck with there crappy hardware.




I don't understand. You say this is a third party product and then you say it's theirs? It it is theirs then they are obligated to give you a new router. Do you lease it?


----------



## Darren (Jul 11, 2017)

Agent Smith said:


> I don't understand. You say this is a third party product and then you say it's theirs? It it is theirs then they are obligated to give you a new router. Do you lease it?



A lot of ISP's do that these days. Charge you $3-5 a month to rent a router/modem combo. AT&T has us do that, and they replaced it no charge when the last one started going bad.


----------



## beers (Jul 11, 2017)

Darren said:


> AT&T has us do that


There's still time to go Cox bro


----------



## Darren (Jul 11, 2017)

beers said:


> There's still time to go Cox bro


I'm actually going to talk to my Dad about bumping our AT&T speed, was thinking about that yesterday. Pretty sure we can get like.... 18 here now. Maybe even 24!


----------



## JLuchinski (Jul 12, 2017)

Agent Smith said:


> I don't understand. You say this is a third party product and then you say it's theirs? It it is theirs then they are obligated to give you a new router. Do you lease it?


We "rent to own" throughout the contract, we can only use the routers they provide, I can't go buy a nice router and bridge it with there's, they use to allow but they don't anymore.


----------



## Intel_man (Jul 12, 2017)

JLuchinski said:


> We "rent to own" throughout the contract, we can only use the routers they provide, I can't go buy a nice router and bridge it with there's, they use to allow but they don't anymore.


Which Telus modem do you have? A brief lookaround on their support forums suggests bridge mode still works.


----------



## JLuchinski (Jul 13, 2017)

Intel_man said:


> Which Telus modem do you have? A brief lookaround on their support forums suggests bridge mode still works.


Actiontec T2200H


----------



## Intel_man (Jul 13, 2017)

JLuchinski said:


> Actiontec T2200H


https://forum.telus.com/t5/Home/Bridge-Mode-Using-Your-Own-Router/ta-p/52181


----------



## JLuchinski (Jul 13, 2017)

Intel_man said:


> https://forum.telus.com/t5/Home/Bridge-Mode-Using-Your-Own-Router/ta-p/52181


Well I'll be damned, thanks, I'll have to go get a new router and try this, still doesn't help with the whine though.


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 13, 2017)

Call them up and have them send you a new gateway.


----------

